# This chakra is...Hashirama!!!!



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Best orgasm face ever.  

 Shit is going to get real when they meet.





Edit: Okay many threads got merged. I did not make the poll. Sorry it's there.


----------



## Moon Fang (Apr 23, 2013)

That face was beyond creepy.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 23, 2013)

I literally shit myself laughing at that face


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 23, 2013)

Rape Face 
/10char


----------



## Marsala (Apr 23, 2013)

Madara really wants Hashirama's wood.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 23, 2013)

Best rape face in the manga. Holy shit.


----------



## IchLiebe (Apr 23, 2013)

best part in the chapter.


----------



## SacredX (Apr 23, 2013)

I stayed on that panel for like two minutes just laughing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2013)

Like I've been saying since the last chapter came out, Madara can't wait until Hashirama hits the battlefield. 

I'm pretty damn positive he'll just end up fighting him. You can tell the guy wants some action. He'll let the Jyuubi do what he does and fight Hashirama. 

Figures.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 23, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> *only good* part in the chapter.



Fixed for ya.


----------



## jgalt7 (Apr 23, 2013)

yup.. mads got a boner.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 23, 2013)

Madara's so excited that Hashirama is returning can't wait for there reunion though I'm rather annoyed that those damn edo tensei cracks had to return again.


----------



## SacredX (Apr 23, 2013)

Now the inevitable picture of the Uchiha with their crazy faces will surface soon enough.


----------



## jimbob631 (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't lie, that was the coolest part of the chapter, only reason the chapter was bearable.  More Madara rape face should've replaced generic Naruto speeches.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 23, 2013)

Mine was made first


----------



## Rosi (Apr 23, 2013)

i lold


----------



## Xin (Apr 23, 2013)

Made my day already.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 23, 2013)

All this Naruto and Obito again and again with the same shit, I thought i`m gonna die from boredom.


And than Madara`s insanely happy rapeface so the chapter was saved


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 23, 2013)

I laughed so hard at that page.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2013)

its the new jizz in my pants face


----------



## psycho gundam (Apr 23, 2013)

*DAT FACE!*

YOOOO he wants to fight Hashirama so bad his dick is hard!



"It's..about ..to go..down!'


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

50+ people?  Madara doesn't even need to show his ass to bring everyone in. 



Seraphiel said:


> Best rape face in the manga. Holy shit.



Oh it definitely was. 



SacredX said:


> I stayed on that panel for like two minutes just laughing.



I am still doing that.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Like I've been saying since the last chapter came out, Madara can't wait until Hashirama hits the battlefield.
> 
> I'm pretty damn positive he'll just end up fighting him. You can tell the guy wants some action. He'll let the Jyuubi do what he does and fight Hashirama.
> 
> Figures.



I also don't think he necessarily gives a shit about anything else if he can fight his Hashi. I still think that's half of why he wanted the Mugen Tsukiyomi to begin with. We know now that he's doing it for him anyway.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Apr 23, 2013)

I definitely wasn't expecting that HASHIRAMAAA, hilarious.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 23, 2013)

Madara is like seriously in love with Hashirama.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Mine was made first



No it wasn't, dear.





Same minute, but I was ahead of you by seconds.


----------



## Magician (Apr 23, 2013)

Waiting for CA's edit thread.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 23, 2013)

mad


----------



## Pein (Apr 23, 2013)

best expression in the manga, you know that friend is dying to fight hashirama, like he's just creaming his pants until the moment.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I also don't think he necessarily gives a shit about anything else if he can fight his Hashi. I still think that's half of why he wanted the Mugen Tsukiyomi to begin with. We know now that he's doing it for him anyway.



Honestly I think that's all the guy wants. Hashirama takes priority over everything even the Mugen Tsukiyomi lol. Madara just doesn't give a damn this is the first time he's ever been really excited in this war. We know what he wants lol.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Madara is like seriously in love with Hashirama.



He really is. It's adorable. 

I want to know if the extra "a" is there in Japanese or if he just said his name.



Gilgamesh said:


> mad



HashiMada rival. :ho


----------



## auem (Apr 23, 2013)

i want a smiley(oh-the-irony ) of THAT FACE...


----------



## KevKev (Apr 23, 2013)

I waited eons to get laid. Come, Hashirama!!


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 23, 2013)

he looks literally insane lol. he's thinking to himself FINALLY A CHALLENGE


----------



## Revolution (Apr 23, 2013)

[sp]

[/sp]


----------



## Magician (Apr 23, 2013)

Talk about obsession.


----------



## Quuon (Apr 23, 2013)

I knew there was gonna be a thread on that face when I first saw it.  .


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 23, 2013)

<--- madara


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-8pJtTXj3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Honestly I think that's all the guy wants. Hashirama takes priority over everything even the Mugen Tsukiyomi lol. Madara just doesn't give a damn this is the first time he's ever been really excited in this war. We know what he wants lol.



Oh we do know what he wants, but Kishi wouldn't dare draw it. 

But yea. I think in the end Hashi is all Madara cares about. He's already said he wished he were alive again and it was implied that the MT was in part to bring him back. Now that he can have that with no work, fuck the plan. 

They can fight eternally as Edos.

Edit: 72 people.


----------



## Abz (Apr 23, 2013)

That face shat me up good....i was like 
​


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 23, 2013)

K, that made me laugh pretty hard reading that panel and knowing immeadiately Pika would make a thread on it.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 23, 2013)

The subtext just became text. Though I guess subtlety doesn't mean much when you have a naked living statue of the guy in your living room.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2013)

That's one awesome reaction face.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> They can fight eternally as Edos.



"I think me and you are destined to do this.. forever"


----------



## Immortal (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought of you right away, Pika.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 23, 2013)

Mads and Juubi came for Hashi's wood.

Raep imminent.


----------



## Alaude (Apr 23, 2013)

Definitely the best part of the chapter.


----------



## Maleficent (Apr 23, 2013)

Madara is literally going to drop everything to go play hide the stick with his husbando Hashirama. You know it to be true.


----------



## Walkway (Apr 23, 2013)

"You'll be my new light, Hashirama!"


----------



## psycho gundam (Apr 23, 2013)

He's way more menacing than the wild Pokemon Kishi is trying to pass off as a final villain. Like, I don't give a darn about it.


----------



## IchLiebe (Apr 23, 2013)

I think Madara shit his self.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Apr 23, 2013)

That panel made me uncomfortable.


----------



## psycho gundam (Apr 23, 2013)

BD said:


> Talk about obsession.



The extra "A' at the end means that he drew it out as he said it lol. THAT"S THAT TRUE PASSIONATE HATE!


----------



## Annabella (Apr 23, 2013)

it really reminded me of Itachi's 'new light' face


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 23, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> [sp]
> 
> [/sp]




*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara can't wait for Hashirama to give him the chocolate wood.


----------



## psycho gundam (Apr 23, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Mine was made first



Nope


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2013)

I think he wast half of the page. ~.~ 
but Well, Naruto and Obito wasted some pages as well. ~.~ 

I feel sorry for that. ~.~


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2013)

Second panel in the arc where he shows emotion besides the one he did when he used his Susano'o against the Gogake.

He sure can't wait for another VotE battle.


----------



## Maleficent (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I was frowning badly up until that moment. Bolded is too true.



I find it rather interesting how Madara was 100% bored and apathetic about this entire thing... until the moment that he senses Hashirama's chakra. Finally, we get an actual /emotion/ out of him.

We shall see.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 23, 2013)

I didn't think that an Edo could get a hard-on until today

Madara doing the impossible yet again


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 23, 2013)

Honestly, I kind of got spooked when that face loaded on my screen for the first time.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Madara...Never change


----------



## Maleficent (Apr 23, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I didn't think that an Edo could get a hard-on until today
> 
> Madara doing the impossible yet again



Edo Tensei is... fully functional. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHcN4Gm8tzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amrun (Apr 23, 2013)

I knew how happy that panel would make you, Pika. 

Kakashi and Sakura got a panel together. pek
...But then :sigh


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Second panel in the arc where he shows emotion besides the one he did when he used his Susano'o against the Gogake.
> 
> He sure can't wait for another VotE battle.





Maleficent said:


> I find it rather interesting how Madara was 100% bored and apathetic about this entire thing... until the moment that he senses Hashirama's chakra. Finally, we get an actual /emotion/ out of him.
> 
> We shall see.



I noticed that as well.  This is the first time he has really shown much emotion at all besides a couple of sneers and sighs. He got a little excited about Susano'o. But this panel makes up for like a year and a half of not reacting to anything.



Hydro Spiral said:


> I didn't think that an Edo could get a hard-on until today
> 
> Madara doing the impossible yet again



Fanfic says yes. 



Amrun said:


> I knew how happy that panel would make you, Pika.
> 
> Kakashi and Sakura got a panel together. pek
> ...But then :sigh



 Very happy.

Part of me was hoping for a total shocker meeting, but there is fanfic for that, and this in a lot of ways is better because it means Madara was anticipating him somehow.


----------



## Algol (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm normally indifferent to Madara, but Kishi did fucking amazing on that panel. I can't tell (in a good way) whether he is pissed, or scared, or excited, or even all of those at once. Kishi did an awesome job with that face.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 23, 2013)

here.
here.

They looks alike.


----------



## Suibi (Apr 23, 2013)

He is Psycho Homo Zombie indeed.

It's more awdward since Juubi went crazed abruptly after Madara making his rape face. Like it tried protect itself from this creepy zombie.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 23, 2013)

shit's about to go down!


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2013)

Cearly he's just as excited as Hashirama is to see him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Algol said:


> I'm normally indifferent to Madara, but Kishi did fucking amazing on that panel. I can't tell (in a good way) whether he is pissed, or scared, or excited, or even all of those at once. Kishi did an awesome job with that face.



He really did. I think he's scared and excited. Not sure about pissed. Maybe a righteous anger, as he can now fight the dude who "killed" him so long ago... 



Suibi said:


> He is Psycho Homo Zombie indeed.
> 
> It's more awdward since Juubi went crazed abruptly after Madara making his rape face. Like it tried protect itself from this creepy zombie.



It seemed like he was still controlling it somehow.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2013)

Clearly a boner was achieved. 

Best Uchiha rape face yet.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 23, 2013)

He's been anticipating this for a long time, decades

It'll been interesting to see if he's finally surpassed his rival


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 23, 2013)

nagato's rape face doesnt even come close...


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2013)

Man Kishi really went there with Madara and Hashirama, the guy is trembling with excitement


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 23, 2013)

i stared at that panel, mouth wide for at least a good minute, then read the read the rest of the chapter, went back to that panel and stared again. that shit cray! :rofl

madara's shaking in excitement. 



Thdyingbreed said:


> damn edo tensei cracks had to return again.


edo tensei can't handle madara's rape face. that is why they returned. 



Harbour said:


> This page
> This page
> 
> They looks alike.


madara's rape face is more intense. but the rinnegan makes them look even creepier.


----------



## Bender (Apr 23, 2013)

Epic rape face by Madara. 

The wood of Hashi=addictive as fuck

Especially for Mads


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Man Kishi really went there with Madara and Hashirama, the guy is trembling with excitement



He really did. 

Kishi always surprises me with how daring he is with these two.  I think Madara just had the strongest emotional reaction of anyone in the whole manga.


----------



## oblivion186 (Apr 23, 2013)

its gonna be awesome when they meet, its like madara has fulfilled his dream just by sensing his chakra


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2013)

oblivion186 said:


> its gonna be awesome when they meet, its like madara has fulfilled his dream just by sensing his chakra



Madara senses Hashi=Juubi causing tornados
Madara sees Hashi=Naruto and co, are flooded by Juubi from Madara's excitement


----------



## Melas (Apr 23, 2013)

I was so taken in by the stupidity of this joker, I never noticed how ugly this bitch is.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm surprised he wasn't drooling.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm surprised he wasn't drooling.



Nah that's what the  lightning was supposed to symbolize.


----------



## Thimbleberry (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Madara
it's true
Hashirama is on his way
and his hair looks _amazing_


----------



## Milliardo (Apr 23, 2013)

it was the best part of the chapter tbh.. kishi really out did himself there.

madara makes these chapters interesting all by himself.


----------



## Synn (Apr 23, 2013)

Madara x Hashirama is such a turn on


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2013)

*Holy Shit! Madara's Rape Face!*



Puts Sasuke's face to shame actually.. I was actually scared for a moment there.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Apr 23, 2013)

He probably can give two fucks about the Juubi and EotMP now. Time to show off his new power to Hashirama like the giddy kid Obito said he was. No doubt the confrontation will be epic, but still...


----------



## Saphira (Apr 23, 2013)

Best part of this chapter. Hands down  ...can't wait for the actual reunion




PikaCheeka said:


> I'm surprised he wasn't drooling.


I say we wait and see


----------



## falconzx (Apr 23, 2013)

There's a lot of that here already


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Bender said:


> Epic rape face by Madara.
> 
> The wood of Hashi=addictive as fuck
> 
> Especially for Mads



Obviously.



Jizznificent said:


> i stared at that panel, mouth wide for at least a good minute, then read the read the rest of the chapter, went back to that panel and stared again. that shit cray!
> 
> madara's shaking in excitement.
> 
> edo tensei can't handle madara's rape face. that is why they returned.



I did the same. I pretty much stopped reading for a little while there.



ShadowReij said:


> Nah that's what the  lightning was supposed to symbolize.





Thimbleberry said:


> Oh Madara
> it's true
> Hashirama is on his way
> and his hair looks _amazing_



That's why Madara is jealous of him.



Milliardo said:


> it was the best part of the chapter tbh.. kishi really out did himself there.
> 
> madara makes these chapters interesting all by himself.





Synn said:


> Madara x Hashirama is such a turn on



Indeeeeed. 



Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> He probably can give two fucks about the Juubi and EotMP now. Time to show off his new power to Hashirama like the giddy kid Obito said he was. No doubt the confrontation will be epic, but still...



I don't think he cares about anything other than his Hashi now. 



Saphira said:


> Best part of this chapter. Hands down  ...can't wait for the actual reunion
> 
> I say we wait and see



Off-panel drooling.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 23, 2013)

run for your anal virginty. it creeped me out even worse then anything i've seen from orochimaru when i first glanced at it.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 23, 2013)

it also kind of emphasizes just how bored the guy was of the alliance lol.


----------



## Hamaru (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought it looked epic.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 23, 2013)

Hamaru said:


> I thought it looked epic.


indeed. it is still the craziest face i've see in the whole manga. when will my laughing stop?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 23, 2013)

Well... c'est l'amour.
Can you feel the love tonight?


----------



## Thimbleberry (Apr 23, 2013)

Obito:    :|
Naruto:    D:
Madara:    >8D
Hashirama:


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> Well... c'est l'amour.
> Can you feel the love tonight?



What a scary love it is.



Jizznificent said:


> indeed. it is still the craziest face i've see in the whole manga. when will my laughing stop?



I know.  And he still managed to look hot.  



Thimbleberry said:


> Obito:    :|
> Naruto:    D:
> Madara:    >8D
> Hashirama:



Hashirama thought he was being inappropriately happy last chapter. Madara puts him to shame. :mayve


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 23, 2013)

HIDE YO KIDS
HIDE YO WIFE

RUN FO-


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

I wouldn't run.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 23, 2013)

It was so refreshing to see after more of Nardo's heart friendship bullshit.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 23, 2013)

His rape face?

Or his "Rape me with your wood, Hashirama!" face?


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 23, 2013)

My erection is still here. I am afraid my junk is gonna fall off.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I wouldn't run.



Oh, I know you wouldn't.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Amrun said:


> Oh, I know you wouldn't.



My rape-face when I think about Madara looks kind of like that anyway.


----------



## Asherah (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh, Mads. You're so excited, like a little rabid puppy on steroids. 

I would have been happy with just that page alone for this chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> It was so refreshing to see after more of Nardo's heart friendship bullshit.



Yea it really saved the chapter. 



Seraphiel said:


> My erection is still here. I am afraid my junk is gonna fall off.



Same. 



Asherah said:


> Oh, Mads. You're so excited, like a little rabid puppy on steroids.
> 
> I would have been happy with just that page alone for this chapter.



Again...Same.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 23, 2013)

who rated it 7?


----------



## Melas (Apr 23, 2013)

Scared? All I see is a uncommonly ugly zombie face with cracks.

Moreover, if this is supposed to be his orgasm face, as is likely since he has just felt the presence of his man-crush, I pity any female or male for that matter who ever had the misfortune of being intimate with his specimen.

Come to think of it, do we know if he ever convinced a woman to lay with him or was his life and after-life spent servicing himself over his man-crush?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 23, 2013)

6/10 Not bad.

Still nothing compared to Sasuke's face before he killed Karin.

edit: 

Reminds me of this :


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## JPongo (Apr 23, 2013)

You mean his RAPED face, right?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 23, 2013)

Mads wants hashi's wood!


----------



## blk (Apr 23, 2013)

What the hell was Kishi thinking when he drawn that face? 

It was hilarious and creepy at the same time.


----------



## Btbgfel (Apr 23, 2013)

Itachi's uchihahaha face still beat it tough


----------



## Elias (Apr 23, 2013)

He's a bit obsessed.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 23, 2013)

it kind of reminds me of these:





or this:


----------



## Arisu (Apr 23, 2013)

Some thought Sasuke had a boner face in 627, no. This is a real boner face. Mad's shown you how it's done in 628


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Apr 23, 2013)

He's been fighting the entire alliance, the five Kages, the Eighttails and Ninetails Jin... and nothing excites him as Hashirama's chakra closing in. That expression saved the entire chapter for me.

About time, something finally removes the boredom from Madara's existence.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Elias said:


> He's a bit obsessed.


A bit like a zombie in love. 



Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> Some thought Sasuke had a boner face in 627, no. This is a real boner face. Mad's shown you how it's done in 628



Poor Hashirama. If only he knew.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Apr 23, 2013)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> It was so refreshing to see after more of Nardo's heart friendship bullshit.



To be honest, even I was shaking my head at the lines Kishimoto recycles reinforces for him like, "come on...!"

@Pika - Indeed. Not sure if he was within earshot of Obito saying he should become the Juubi Jinchuuriki, but it seemed he could care less (sucks posting on IPhone)...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> To be honest, even I was shaking my head at the lines Kishimoto recycles reinforces for him like, "come on...!"
> 
> @Pika - Indeed. Not sure if he was within earshot of Obito saying he should become the Juubi Jinchuuriki, but it seemed he could care less (sucks posting on IPhone)...



I don't think he cares about anything. He wasn't even paying attention to the battlefield, was just spacing out and fantasizing.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 23, 2013)

That was creepier than Orochimaru.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 23, 2013)

the only part of the chapter I actually enjoyed


----------



## Gabe (Apr 23, 2013)

that was funny


----------



## Thimbleberry (Apr 23, 2013)

Madara just does not even care about whatever crazy stuff is going on.

Madara: Obito! Hashirama is coming for me! Do I look nervous??
Obito: Kinda busy now
Madara: OMG is my hair all right??
Obito: No! You need to get some detangler and sort that nest out!
Madara: D:
Obito: Also I'm taking your Juubi and I'm not giving it back. Just letting you know what I'm up to.
Madara: Does anyone have a mirror?! It's a hair emergency!!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 23, 2013)

Hashirama was superior to Madara. Now Madara, as the unification of the two plus Rinnegan has a chance to show Hashirama how things have changed.

Of course he'd be excited. Though it does make you wonder about Hashirama's capabilities seeing as BM Naruto didn't get Madara this excited.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 23, 2013)

I can feel Madara's boner just by looking at his face


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 23, 2013)

*emerged from underground.*

Like father, like son


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Sauron said:


> That was creepier than Orochimaru.



Yes, yes it was. 



Thimbleberry said:


> Madara just does not even care about whatever crazy stuff is going on.
> 
> Madara: Obito! Hashirama is coming for me! Do I look nervous??
> Obito: Kinda busy now
> ...



Too true.  



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hashirama was superior to Madara. Now Madara, as the unification of the two plus Rinnegan has a chance to show Hashirama how things have changed.
> 
> Of course he'd be excited. Though it does make you wonder about Hashirama's capabilities seeing as BM Naruto didn't get Madara this excited.



I think a lot of it is related to power levels but there is definitely the emotional aspect there as well. Naruto is some annoying kid that means nothing to him. Hashirama is someone he's cared about for 80+ years and has more or less revolved his life around, as well as someone who stabbed him in the back and pretty much destroyed him mentally. There's a lot riding in that meeting. It's not only a chance to fight, but it's a chance for Madara to prove himself both physically and ideologically, and a chance to make amends with someone who means a lot to him as well. Madara's excited, but he's probably also completely freaked out.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think a lot of it is related to power levels but there is definitely the emotional aspect there as well. Naruto is some annoying kid that means nothing to him. Hashirama is someone he's cared about for 80+ years and has more or less revolved his life around, as well as someone who stabbed him in the back and pretty much destroyed him mentally. There's a lot riding in that meeting. It's not only a chance to fight, but it's a chance for Madara to prove himself both physically and ideologically, and a chance to make amends with someone who means a lot to him as well. Madara's excited, but he's probably also completely freaked out.



The impression given with Hashirama's flashback is that Madara doesn't care for him, insofar that he was trying to obtain Hashirama's DNA by trying to destroy Konoha in the process.

The closest to caring the flashback showed was Madara's power level in comparison to Hashirama. Hence the Madara's need to tell the Hashirama that he wasn't the same foe he knew while he was controlling Kurama.

I can't see the physical point, because Madara's power is predominantly in his eyes in contrast to Hashirama (body). Unless Madara is hiding a Sage Mode trump card, I'm unsure how he can prove himself physically. 

Ideologically: the time Madara left Hashirama in front of the Uchiha tablet seemed to cement that their ideologies were different and they didn't need to verify anything. It is what Haku described, both would fight for their dreams and the winner would prevail. 
Although I say that, I can see this being part of their reunion seeing as he can taunt Hashirama about how darkness enveloped the leaf, something he would know given his longer life span.

I agree about him being freaked out seeing as he seemingly was going back and forth before being certain he felt Hashirama's chakra. However that could be taken as he was just trying to make sure he wasn't dreaming. 
One thing to note is that since Madara got revived he was disappointed at the lack of challenges; no-one has been able to force him to use all three of his powers to their highest capacity. He seems to think Hashirama can, to sense Hashirama means he can test out his new powers.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 23, 2013)

Haruka Katana said:


> I can feel Madara's boner just by looking at his face



Where do you feel it?


----------



## takL (Apr 23, 2013)

kish even added sfx
フル（shiver)　フル（Shiver）
ニィィィ...（Grin）
madara is dif  trembling with pleasure.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 23, 2013)

MADara


----------



## Saphira (Apr 23, 2013)

takL said:


> kish even added sfx
> フル（shiver)　フル（Shiver）
> ニィィィ...（Grin）
> madara is dif  trembling with pleasure.



omg   kishi went all out

I wonder if he's going to stop caring about everything and everyone now that Hashi is coming


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 23, 2013)

takL said:


> kish even added sfx
> フル（shiver)　フル（Shiver）
> ニィィィ...（Grin）
> madara is dif  trembling with pleasure.


thanks.

although i didn't really need a translation to tell me that lol. that panel said it all for me.


----------



## Annabella (Apr 23, 2013)

takL said:


> kish even added sfx
> フル（shiver)　フル（Shiver）
> ニィィィ...（Grin）
> madara is dif  trembling with pleasure.


 if he's already trembling now, whats gonna happen when he sees Hashi in person


----------



## lathia (Apr 23, 2013)

Just as predictable as Naruto's speeches. Getting really old now. Get on with the fighting.


----------



## takL (Apr 23, 2013)

Saphira said:


> omg   kishi went all out
> 
> I wonder if he's going to stop caring about everything and everyone now that Hashi is coming


he might start to clear the field first to welcome hash.

madara 60? years of solitude

*Spoiler*: __ 




by courtesy of toshikage @ futaba


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea it really saved the chapter.



I was once again immediately reminded of the "This fight is Izanami" thread by Jeanne.
Atleast some things to spice it up a little


----------



## Roman (Apr 23, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> best part in the chapter.



Best part of the series more like


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 23, 2013)

takL said:


> kish even added sfx
> フル（shiver)　フル（Shiver）
> ニィィィ...（Grin）
> madara is dif  trembling with pleasure.





Their reunion is going to be amazing


----------



## Saphira (Apr 23, 2013)

takL said:


> madara 60? years of solitude
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It reality it was creepier though, since he had a statue of Hashi in his basement...which he was connected to


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 23, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Where do you feel it?



In my...mind? 

.....


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 23, 2013)

Rape face?

More like his jizz face


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 23, 2013)

That rape face was the best part of the chapter


----------



## Kusa (Apr 23, 2013)

I already thought he would be excited but I didn't think he would be that excited 

The funny thing is Madara was apathetic almost the whole time,suddenly he senses Hashiramas chakra and makes a 180 ? turn..

Dat Hashirama


----------



## Kusa (Apr 23, 2013)

Scary enough to make say 'HASHIRAMA HIDE YOUR ASS FROM THIS GUY'.


----------



## Thimbleberry (Apr 23, 2013)

Now I'm thinking about Madara sitting alone in a cave for decades with nothing but Hashirama's senseless clone for company.
Do you think he talked to it?
I wonder what he talked about, all by himself there in the dark.

Oh. I made myself sad.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Apr 23, 2013)

All I could think was:

_"What the...? He looks crazy...."_


----------



## Okodi (Apr 23, 2013)

EDIT FEST!


----------



## Star★Platinum (Apr 23, 2013)

Madara..

5 kages fight him:   _"I was toying with you"._
Juubi is revived:      _"Meh"._
Hashirama's back:    "FUCK YES HASHIRAMA SAMA I MISSED YOU FUCK YEAAAAAH!"


----------



## Gunners (Apr 23, 2013)

Let us put things into context. 


After Naruto creates a thousand clones that spam giant Rasengan, his interest is piqued.


The Juubi appears for the first time in thousands of year, he is nonchalant. 


He senses Harashima's chakra and he's ready to cream himself before he can even pull his pants down.


X Itachi X said:


> Madara..
> 
> 5 kages fight him:   _"I was toying with you"._
> Juubi is revived:      _"Meh"._
> Hashirama's back:    "FUCK YES HASHIRAMA SAMA I MISSED YOU FUCK YEAAAAAH!"



I hate you....


----------



## Okodi (Apr 23, 2013)

This manga is not safe for work anymore...


----------



## DeK3iDE (Apr 23, 2013)

i bet all the ppl who were running their traps everywhere going "he's going to piss his pants" had to be eating a big plate of crow after that. I would've loved to have seen the look on their faces  

It shouldn't be news by now that Madara doesn't sweat anyone, not even Hashirama. That's why he's _the_ reigning badass of the story. He doesn't know how to be afraid of someone.


----------



## YMICrazy (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm disappointed Naruto is not putting up a fitting fight for Madara. After all he has been through and even if he is defending his friends he is still lacking. From what Kishi wrote it feels that Hashi would have protected everyone AND would have provided strong opposition against Madara.

Madara thirsty for Hashi and ignoring the war in front of him nonchalantly furthers this. He does not even consider them a threat but gets so excited for his old rival. Jeeze step it up new generation.


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 23, 2013)

gershwin said:


> All this Naruto and Obito again and again with the same shit, I thought i`m gonna die from boredom.
> 
> 
> And than Madara`s insanely happy rapeface so the chapter was saved



This sums it up very well


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2013)

Madara came inside his armor.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Apr 23, 2013)

Thimbleberry said:


> Now I'm thinking about Madara sitting alone in a cave for decades with nothing but Hashirama's senseless clone for company.
> Do you think he talked to it?
> I wonder what he talked about, all by himself there in the dark.
> 
> Oh. I made myself sad.


I don't think there was much talking going on.

Not with a rape face like this:I haven't laughed this hard since the Plutonian *litterally *got raped by Modeus:


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 23, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> i bet all the ppl who were running their traps everywhere going "he's going to piss his pants" had to be eating a big plate of crow after that. I would've loved to have seen the look on their faces
> 
> It shouldn't be news by now that Madara doesn't sweat anyone, not even Hashirama. That's why he's _the_ reigning badass of the story. He doesn't know how to be afraid of someone.


Lol even when faced against the "god of shinobi" and a ginormous Buddha gundam that dwarfed himself and the kyuubi, he showed no fear; he just said "come at me bro". Madara knows no fear.


----------



## Saphira (Apr 23, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> It shouldn't be news by now that* Madara doesn't sweat anyone, not even Hashirama*. That's why he's _the_ reigning badass of the story. He doesn't know how to be afraid of someone.



He's sweating though, don't worry... just not because of fear


----------



## Bissen (Apr 23, 2013)

Actually voted "Run for your lives", but I probably should have saved that for the moment when Madara actually sees Hashi.

OMG, the bromance vibes  I'm expecting great things, including amazing rape faces. Bring it, Mads!


----------



## Sarry (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Best orgasm face ever.
> 
> Shit is going to get real when they meet.



It honestly caught me by surprise. Damn that sneaky Kishi. 

It's like watching a calm psychopath in action, and crazed.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Apr 23, 2013)

What's really funny is Madara is actually *quivering *with delight. We can see the quiver lines around his head.


----------



## takL (Apr 23, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> although i didn't really need a translation to tell me that lol. that panel said it all for me.



i know. still kish had to make sure that madara is in ecstacies with the sfx. 



cosmovsgoku said:


> Rape face?
> 
> More like his jizz face



agreed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2013)

glad my poll got merged with this thread


----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2013)

I loled for a full half minute over it IRL.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The impression given with Hashirama's flashback is that Madara doesn't care for him, insofar that he was trying to obtain Hashirama's DNA by trying to destroy Konoha in the process.
> 
> The closest to caring the flashback showed was Madara's power level in comparison to Hashirama. Hence the Madara's need to tell the Hashirama that he wasn't the same foe he knew while he was controlling Kurama.



I...really can't disagree with you more, actually. It's extremely obvious that Hashirama means a lot to Madara. He awoke his Sharingan from him and was able to at least begin to reform a normal friendship with him after Konoha, so even though there was a long period where he tried to kill Hashi, he still cared about him. It's no different this time. 

Kishi wouldn't have wasted his time giving us the longest flashback in the series about Hashi and Mads being bff if they didn't still care about each other. 



> I can't see the physical point, because Madara's power is predominantly in his eyes in contrast to Hashirama (body). Unless Madara is hiding a Sage Mode trump card, I'm unsure how he can prove himself physically.



I meant fighting-wise. I said physically because "fighting-wise" sounds idiotic.



> Ideologically: the time Madara left Hashirama in front of the Uchiha tablet seemed to cement that their ideologies were different and they didn't need to verify anything. It is what Haku described, both would fight for their dreams and the winner would prevail.
> Although I say that, I can see this being part of their reunion seeing as he can taunt Hashirama about how darkness enveloped the leaf, something he would know given his longer life span.



Madara has a chance now to show that his plan is superior. If he even remembers he still has a plan, which is doubtful. 



> I agree about him being freaked out seeing as he seemingly was going back and forth before being certain he felt Hashirama's chakra. However that could be taken as he was just trying to make sure he wasn't dreaming. One thing to note is that since Madara got revived he was disappointed at the lack of challenges; no-one has been able to force him to use all three of his powers to their highest capacity. He seems to think Hashirama can, to sense Hashirama means he can test out his new powers.



Naw. I think he is a little nervous. Which is normal.



takL said:


> kish even added sfx
> フル（shiver)　フル（Shiver）
> ニィィィ...（Grin）
> madara is dif  trembling with pleasure.



Grin sound effects. 



Annabella said:


> if he's already trembling now, whats gonna happen when he sees Hashi in person



His knees will give out. 



Saphira said:


> It reality it was creepier though, since he had a statue of Hashi in his basement...which he was connected to





Thimbleberry said:


> Now I'm thinking about Madara sitting alone in a cave for decades with nothing but Hashirama's senseless clone for company.
> Do you think he talked to it?
> I wonder what he talked about, all by himself there in the dark.
> 
> Oh. I made myself sad.



I always make myself sad about it.  Madara probably talked to it. It's not like he had anything else to do down there other than genjutsu himself over and over... 



Sarry said:


> It honestly caught me by surprise. Damn that sneaky Kishi.
> 
> It's like watching a calm psychopath in action, and crazed.



Except he stopped being calm.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG stop it takL.


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 23, 2013)

Epic face is epic, watch the Kage get fucked up.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

He only cares about Hashi, who will probably divert him. In a nice secluded area.


----------



## Fay (Apr 23, 2013)

Kusanagi said:


> I already thought he would be excited but I didn't think he would be that excited
> 
> The funny thing is Madara was apathetic almost the whole time,suddenly he senses Hashiramas chakra and makes a 180 ? turn..
> 
> Dat Hashirama





X Itachi X said:


> Madara..
> 
> 5 kages fight him:   _"I was toying with you"._
> Juubi is revived:      _"Meh"._
> Hashirama's back:    "FUCK YES HASHIRAMA SAMA I MISSED YOU FUCK YEAAAAAH!"



These words can not be said enough: Dat Hashirama .


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He only cares about Hashi, who will probably divert him. In a nice secluded area.



Then it would be an easy stomp for Madara.


----------



## Saphira (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He only cares about Hashi, who will probably divert him. In a nice secluded area.



Nah, I doubt Madara has enough patience to look for a secluded area...considering the state he's in, he'll jump Hashi right away


----------



## Danchou (Apr 23, 2013)

Best thing of the chapter.


----------



## Mako (Apr 23, 2013)

I couldn't contain my laughter.


----------



## takL (Apr 23, 2013)

^ like madara couldnt contain himself for joy.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 23, 2013)

I have to give credit where credit is due. Madara had an epic rape-face. 

I was honestly caught of guard. His facial expression doesn't change that much. He went from stoic/passive/borec to all-out crazy.


----------



## Saphira (Apr 23, 2013)

^This just shows how much of an influence Hashirama has on him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Saphira said:


> Nah, I doubt Madara has enough patience to look for a secluded area...considering the state he's in, he'll jump Hashi right away



I am running through so many scenarios of how this is going to go down. 

They are definitely getting a lot of talking time though.


----------



## Barbell (Apr 23, 2013)

It came out of nowhere for me

scary


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 23, 2013)

Priceless face, that was gold.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 23, 2013)

Datface was worthy of an Oscar .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2013)

And people we're saying he wasn't going to care about Hashirama much and he will focus solely on his plan. That man is obviously going to go against Hashirama more than anything.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And people we're saying he wasn't going to care about Hashirama much and he will focus solely on his plan. That man is obviously going to go against Hashirama more than anything.



Wait. People thought that?  Seriously? Hashi is all he ever talks about.


----------



## Saphira (Apr 23, 2013)

I find it funny that Hashi only cares about meeting his Madara too   Once they meet nothing is going to stand in their way, not tsunade, not juubi, no one ...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Saphira said:


> I find it funny that Hashi only cares about meeting his Madara too   Once they meet nothing is going to stand in their way, not tsunade, not juubi, no one ...



I know... Although Madara's excitement puts Hashi's to shame. If only Hashi knew what he was getting himself into. This meeting is going to epic on so many levels. Should just be the main fight of the series, honestly.

Still so many people here.


----------



## takL (Apr 23, 2013)

i honestly wouldnt hate it if the manga is called ハシラマ-hashirama-


----------



## Fay (Apr 23, 2013)

takL said:


> i honestly wouldnt hate it if the manga is called ハシラマ-hashirama-



Same here


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Apr 23, 2013)

It's horrific. I never wanted to see Madara's O-face.

He looked like he was about to bust a nut for the ages.

Which is interesting to contemplate if you go back to the first double page.

All over the battlefield.



Dattebayo-chan said:


> I have to give credit where credit is due. Madara had an epic rape-face.
> 
> I was honestly caught of guard. His facial expression doesn't change that much. He went from stoic/passive/borec to all-out crazy.



It's comparable to Itachi's "My New Light Speech" uchihahahahaha face.


----------



## Saphira (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I know... Although Madara's excitement puts Hashi's to shame. If only Hashi knew what he was getting himself into. This meeting is going to epic on so many levels. Should just be the main fight of the series, honestly.



kishi better deliver...he's got us hooked up with this fight/reunion, it must end with a bang 



takL said:


> i honestly wouldnt hate it if the manga is called ハシラマ-hashirama-



Or Madara  either would work. They are much more interesting than the 'living' characters...


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 23, 2013)

Saphira said:


> ^This just shows how much of an influence Hashirama has on him.



So True. No one can deny that. 



Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> It's comparable to Itachi's "My New Light Speech" uchihahahahaha face.



Hey, you're right. Itachi also threw me for a loop back then. I didnt think about that until you mentioned it. 

Sasuke had his moment too. He laughed like a maniac one time. I can't remember when right now though.

Crazy Uchihas be crazy


----------



## Burke (Apr 23, 2013)

It was everything we could ever want from madaras reaction to hashirama
i think everyone stayed on that page for a while and gave that panel the respect it deserved.


----------



## Bender (Apr 23, 2013)

What we'll see when Madara sees Hashirama arrive on the battlefield


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Madara came inside his armor.


That's why he has crotch armor. it happens a lot.



CyberianGinseng said:


> I don't think there was much talking going on.
> 
> Not with a rape face like this:I haven't laughed this hard since the Plutonian *litterally *got raped by Modeus:


The scary thing is, that's actually very, very accurate to what might happen.  Soulmates,.



takL said:


> i know. still kish had to make sure that madara is in ecstacies with the sfx.


Naughty, naughty. 



takL said:


> i honestly wouldnt hate it if the manga is called ハシラマ-hashirama-


Neither would I. At all. This reunion takes the cake.



Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> It's horrific. I never wanted to see Madara's O-face.
> 
> He looked like he was about to bust a nut for the ages.
> 
> ...


I think it's better just because it has such dirty connotations with it. WTF Kishi. 



St. Burke said:


> It was everything we could ever want from madaras reaction to hashirama
> i think everyone stayed on that page for a while and gave that panel the respect it deserved.



As they should have.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 23, 2013)

This face is already canon now...

And as usual, canon faces in Naruto are always uchiha's:





and now....:


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And people we're saying he wasn't going to care about Hashirama much and he will focus solely on his plan. That man is obviously going to go against Hashirama more than anything.



I expect Madara to just drop everything right now and go after Hashi.

"Sorry Obito mah boi, I got things needing to be taken care of. Good luck! "

Obito:


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 23, 2013)

the thing about it is that it completely caught me off-guard. i was not expecting something like it when i first turned the page. as soon as i turned the page, BOOM, there it was, right in my face. it almost scared me shitless.


----------



## Bender (Apr 23, 2013)

[sp=I don't know how to use tags]




[/sp]


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Apr 23, 2013)

That panel alone made the chapter for me.

The whole fight is about to turn into one huge clusterfuck. 

I have a feeling that not even Hashirama can save the alliance now.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2013)

Bender said:


> [sp=I don't know how to use tags]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Slowly and intimately"

DAT Loki reference.


----------



## doubletongue (Apr 23, 2013)

Honestly I expected it but I'm amazed he can fucking tell. People can tell when something is similar to Hashirama's chakra, but they also can tell the difference between Hashirama and something that looks like Hashirama.

Truly there must still be a difference between the real deal and a zetsu ;]


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG no, that was his WARGASM face! 

Wow, this is going to be fascinating.  I don't know whether he's going to promptly try to kill Hashirama, or glomp him, or have sex with him, or all of the above in that order!   Or show off Hashirama's face on his chest and tell him how he kept him close to his heart... very close... And ask if Hashirama wants to see his clone collection.  Or perhaps introduce Hashirama to their "son" Zetsu... And demand child support... 

Damn, shit's about to get CRAAAAAAYZYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Shadow050 (Apr 23, 2013)

that shit was hilarious and awesome lol.... he was visibly shaking from being so happy LOL.

for some reason, i'm reminded of Hisoka from Hunter x Hunter... but this isn't quite as freaky as when seen with hisoka who is like confirmed to literally receive sexual excitement from his battle lusts lol


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Apr 23, 2013)

Or no, wait... I know!  He'll extend Hashirama an invitation to join him in the Infinite Tsukiyomi (Moon's Eye Plan) so they can be intertwined together forever!

 Happy Maddy is HAPPY! 

Uchiha Madara: the Ultimate Tsundere.  And that's the awesome face where tsun collides with dere.  So much battle lust, just-plain-lust, and murderous intent in that one expression!!!   

Madara, when you cream, the world creams with you!


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Apr 23, 2013)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> So True. No one can deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It when Kakashi told him to give up on his revenge.
here


And was when he was explaining to Kakashi about how he had killed Danzo and how good it felt and how he felt like he was cleansing the taint of the Uchiha.
here


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 23, 2013)

Literally all I could do when I saw that face was laugh.

We knew Madara was gay for Hashirama before, but this just confirmed how batshit-yandere he really is.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Apr 23, 2013)

The best part is that the face just hits you outta nowhere. I was shocked when I read this in my school library. 

Shit shocked me more than Itachi's.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 23, 2013)

Madara came.


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Apr 23, 2013)

I think this ties with Itachi's Uchihahahaha.  Since Itachi's was the original it's (in my mind) always going to be the best.  But Madara's was just so damn scary adorable. pek

Sasuke's was cool too, but Itachi and Madara had that extra *it* factor.  I liked Sasuke's *do not want* face last chapter though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Luiz said:


> "Slowly and intimately"
> 
> DAT Loki reference.



Thor and Hashi...



The_vibe said:


> Honestly I expected it but I'm amazed he can fucking tell. People can tell when something is similar to Hashirama's chakra, but they also can tell the difference between Hashirama and something that looks like Hashirama.
> 
> Truly there must still be a difference between the real deal and a zetsu ;]



I was expecting him to sense him and freak out but that was an all-new level of freak out.



MovingFlash415 said:


> OMG no, that was his WARGASM face!
> 
> Wow, this is going to be fascinating.  I don't know whether he's going to promptly try to kill Hashirama, or glomp him, or have sex with him, or all of the above in that order!   Or show off Hashirama's face on his chest and tell him how he kept him close to his heart... very close... And ask if Hashirama wants to see his clone collection.  Or perhaps introduce Hashirama to their "son" Zetsu... And demand child support...
> 
> Damn, shit's about to get CRAAAAAAYZYYYYY!!!!!



MovingFlash415 freaks out all over the thread. 

So many things can happen in this meeting. I am so excited to see. It better be epic though.  



Shadow050 said:


> that shit was hilarious and awesome lol.... he was visibly shaking from being so happy LOL.
> 
> for some reason, i'm reminded of Hisoka from Hunter x Hunter... but this isn't quite as freaky as when seen with hisoka who is like confirmed to literally receive sexual excitement from his battle lusts lol



Madara only gets sexually excited about battles with certain people. 



Nikushimi said:


> Literally all I could do when I saw that face was laugh.
> 
> We knew Madara was gay for Hashirama before, but this just confirmed how batshit-yandere he really is.



He can't help it.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 23, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> That panel alone made the chapter for me.
> 
> The whole fight is about to turn into one huge clusterfuck.
> 
> I have a feeling that not even Hashirama can save the alliance now.



I love your fucking sig man props to edits.


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> MovingFlash415 freaks out all over the thread.
> 
> So many things can happen in this meeting. I am so excited to see. It better be epic though.



Can't help it!  Madara's face just brings up so many.... feeeeelings! :amazed

Yes, this meeting had better be epic! I kinda don't care about Team 7's reunion anymore.  Just wanna see Maddy and Hashi... Oh god gotta go check out Madara's FACE again...


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 24, 2013)

Basically his reaction inside his head


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 24, 2013)

He look like Vegeta


----------



## Helios (Apr 24, 2013)

Madara's expression was very accurate in depicting the real nature of his character as someone who enjoys a good battle with every fiber of his being. And from all those standing in front of him, the only one still able to give him what he wants is none other than Hashirama.

It was nice to witness the core of what makes Madara who he is but it was also relieving, for me, to notice how much he downgrades Naruto and the rest.They are nothing but insignificant toys.


----------



## takL (Apr 24, 2013)

i love as how he alone isnt listening to narutos statements at all when everyone else is.
he never listens to others.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 24, 2013)

MovingFlash415 said:


> Can't help it!  Madara's face just brings up so many.... feeeeelings! :amazed
> 
> Yes, this meeting had better be epic! I kinda don't care about Team 7's reunion anymore.  Just wanna see Maddy and Hashi... Oh god gotta go check out Madara's FACE again...



After that panel, I don't really know how emotional the T7 meeting can possibly be in comparison. I have no interest either. Just bring on Hashi and Mads. 



Helios said:


> Madara's expression was very accurate in depicting the real nature of his character as someone who enjoys a good battle with every fiber of his being. And from all those standing in front of him, the only one still able to give him what he wants is none other than Hashirama.
> 
> It was nice to witness the core of what makes Madara who he is but it was also relieving, for me, to notice how much he downgrades Naruto and the rest.*They are nothing but insignificant toys*.



Exactly.



takL said:


> i love as how he alone isnt listening to narutos statements at all when everyone else is.
> he never listens to others.



I know.  I never expected him to pay attention to Madara but how completely disinterested he is in the situation is hilarious.


----------



## Sarry (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh oh oh. 
Imagine Hashirama's reaction when Madara tells him when happened to the Gokage, especially to Tsunade. 

Best case scenario:
Hashirama gets pissed off, and goes to sever Madara's head. Tobirama follows. 
Madara's so ecstatic he can't bother with the Jyuubi/Alliance, and goes to do what he loved the most: Fight with Hashirama.

Worst case scenario:
Hashirama tries to reason with Madara, Tobirama's super pissed and attacks. Major fight happens. 


Regardless, Jyuubi tries to dominate, but gets put into its place by Madara, Hashi and Tobirama. (a lot like what happened with Yami, Zaraki, and Byakuya, except Madara really wants to fight and not just bicker)

Shitty scenario: 
Naruto and Obito continue bickering


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 24, 2013)

In Madara's defense, Hashirama gives me massive boners too.


----------



## Saphira (Apr 24, 2013)

It's funny how last week a lot of people were anxious for the T7 and Naruto-Minato reunions, and now everybody only cares for the Hashirama - Madara reunion. Madara captured everyone's attention with his rape face


----------



## KyuubiFan (Apr 24, 2013)

Probably because their relationship is waaaaaaay more realistic than anybody else's. And frankly, who gives a dime about the supposedly tearjerker father-son, master-apprentice reunions anyway?


Now I remember where have I seen this face before. It's Alucard's happy face when he meets an enemy strong enough to make him release the limiters.


----------



## ovanz (Apr 24, 2013)

That imagine alone, don't need any edit or text to be the new telegram pic.



KyuubiFan said:


> Now I remember where have I seen this face before. It's Alucard's happy face when he meets an enemy strong enough to make him release the limiters.



Yep, Madara gonna release some limiters...all over the battlefield.


----------



## Lacerta (Apr 24, 2013)

When I firs saw Itachi's 'new light' face I was laughing so hard it was painful.
When I saw dat rape face I was like OMFG this is hilarious  and was laughing about it for an hour (still creeps me out lol). It's pretty much the only thing I remember from that chapter  can't wait for the HashiMads meeting, it's going to be sooooooooooo awesome 
Oh and I knew the second I saw the panel that Pika made a thread about it


----------



## gershwin (Apr 24, 2013)

takL said:


> i love as how he alone isnt listening to narutos statements at all when everyone else is.
> he never listens to others.



Its realy interesting how Obito while cosplaying "Madara" was blabbing about how he sees Hashirama in Naruto, but Madara himself just doesn`t give a shit


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Apr 24, 2013)

Hashi's rape faces are still unsurpassed. Still, nice work Madz.


----------



## takL (Apr 24, 2013)

Luiz said:


> In Madara's defense, Hashirama gives me massive boners too.



mind u hash is straight.




ovanz said:


> That imagine alone, don't need any edit or text to be the new telegram pic.


agreed.



gershwin said:


> Its realy interesting how Obito while cosplaying "Madara" was blabbing about how he sees Hashirama in Naruto, but Madara himself just doesn`t give a shit



madara wouldnt say that. 
its obito who has a grudge against the will of fire.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 24, 2013)

takL doesn't believe in bisexuality, I see. 



Sarry said:


> Oh oh oh.
> Imagine Hashirama's reaction when Madara tells him when happened to the Gokage, especially to Tsunade.
> 
> Best case scenario:
> ...



At this point I will be kind of surprised if the whole Tsunade situation even comes into play. Hashirama wasn't even interested in seeing her again, which was a little odd. It's going to be hard to fit it in now.



Saphira said:


> It's funny how last week a lot of people were anxious for the T7 and Naruto-Minato reunions, and now everybody only cares for the Hashirama - Madara reunion. Madara captured everyone's attention with his rape face





KyuubiFan said:


> Probably because their relationship is waaaaaaay more realistic than anybody else's. And frankly, who gives a dime about the supposedly tearjerker father-son, master-apprentice reunions anyway?



It will be fun to watch Mads ignore poor Tobirama, too.



Lacerta said:


> When I firs saw Itachi's 'new light' face I was laughing so hard it was painful.
> When I saw dat rape face I was like OMFG this is hilarious  and was laughing about it for an hour (still creeps me out lol). It's pretty much the only thing I remember from that chapter  can't wait for the HashiMads meeting, it's going to be sooooooooooo awesome
> *Oh and I knew the second I saw the panel that Pika made a thread about it *



Checks post count. I feel...stalked. 



gershwin said:


> Its realy interesting how Obito while cosplaying "Madara" was blabbing about how he sees Hashirama in Naruto, but Madara himself just doesn`t give a shit



Like we needed the reminder that they are nothing alike.


----------



## Saphira (Apr 24, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It will be fun to watch Mads ignore poor Tobirama, too.



I'm actually curious how Tobirama will come into play here. He said he wanted to fight Madara, but Mads only cares about Hashirama, so...Will he completely ignore Tobirama? One shot him upon arrival? I don't want him interfering in the HM reunion, but how else is he going to participate in this fight? Help Naruto & co to restrain the Juubi, maybe?


----------



## Akahime (Apr 24, 2013)

I knew you'd make this  I am looking forward to the HashiMada encounter. I don't really care about anything else. Well maybe Tobirama's face when he sees the reunion


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Apr 24, 2013)

Saphira said:


> I'm actually curious how Tobirama will come into play here. He said he wanted to fight Madara, but Mads only cares about Hashirama, so...Will he completely ignore Tobirama? One shot him upon arrival?



Probably.  He'll zoom by with a "drive-by" sword to the heart: "Oh.hai.you.killed.my.bro.fuck.you.kthxbai!  HASHIRAMAAA! :amazed "


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Noobster (Apr 24, 2013)

Kishi you absolute beast, that's best facial expression I have seen. Ever.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lurko (Apr 24, 2013)

Too bad we have to wait two weeks damn it ..


----------



## Miiami (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 25, 2013)

This isn't the edit thread, dear.


----------



## Miiami (Apr 25, 2013)

This isn't edit, it's a fanart =D


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 25, 2013)

Here for you guys:

Which one's the best?



For so many skillfull artists to colour this face... It really was epic


----------



## Arisu (Apr 25, 2013)

Sakura looks scary, I can imagine her being pissed and Sasuke terrified


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Apr 25, 2013)

Now I'm getting a vivid flash of them dying in each others' arms.  Like, after Madara's plan fails or whatever.  Does anyone else wanna see the Moon's Eye Plan work, just for a second, so we can see if the ideal world includes Madara and Hashirama being together again?

Damn, someone needs to make a gif of that Madara's smile so we can use it as an emoticon.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 25, 2013)

Aaannnnd now Sasuke should haul ass. 


Grimm6Jack said:


> Here for you guys:
> 
> Which one's the best?
> 
> ...



So many rape faces.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 25, 2013)

MovingFlash415 said:


> Now I'm getting a vivid flash of them dying in each others' arms.  Like, after Madara's plan fails or whatever.  Does anyone else wanna see the Moon's Eye Plan work, just for a second, so we can see if the ideal world includes Madara and Hashirama being together again?
> 
> Damn, someone needs to make a gif of that Madara's smile so we can use it as an emoticon.



At this point I wouldn't be remotely surprised if they die together. I am actually expecting it. Maybe "in each other's arms" is pushing it, but they are probably dying together.


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Apr 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> At this point I wouldn't be remotely surprised if they die together. I am actually expecting it. Maybe "in each other's arms" is pushing it, but they are probably dying together.



Yes, it probably is pushing it, but I can dream. 

Maybe something reminiscent of how Haku and Zabuza died side by side.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 25, 2013)

madara should be somewhat thankful of tobirama after this.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 25, 2013)

The Madara and Hashirama relationship is the only thing left in the manga that actually holds any interest. Unfortunately, their reunion probably isn't going to get much panel time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 25, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> The Madara and Hashirama relationship is the only thing left in the manga that actually holds any interest. Unfortunately, their reunion probably isn't going to get much panel time.



I have a feeling Kishi will spend a decent amount of time on them. Sasuke's little side trip was more or less dominated by the Hashirama/Madara story, after all, and their relationship has had a significant effect on the lives of every single character in the series. He's hyped both of them too much, and their relationship too much, to just ignore it.

He better give them a lot of time. It's the only thing in this manga I still care about.


----------



## Thimbleberry (Apr 26, 2013)

Finally noticed the tag

I cried a little



Coy Madara Seal of Approval


----------



## Abz (Apr 26, 2013)

Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> Sakura looks scary, I can imagine her being pissed and Sasuke terrified



Nahhh Sakura is just 'Excited'  to see him...him-not so much.....Karin needs to keep her distance if she doesn't want to die at sakura's hand


----------



## Bissen (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 26, 2013)

Notice how there were no fucks given about any of the other kages, Orochimaru or Sasuke? 

This is going to be beastly, on all the varying levels of its homoerotic sense of the word


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 26, 2013)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Notice how there were no fucks given about any of the other kages, Orochimaru or Sasuke?
> 
> This is going to be beastly, on all the varying levels of its homoerotic sense of the word



And how Madara is the only person who even notices that anyone is coming?  

It's going to be glorious.


----------



## Saphira (Apr 26, 2013)

I have high expectations for their reunion. Kishimoto has surprised me with how he portrayed their relationship until now; I'm expecting him to go all out


----------



## Mateush (Apr 26, 2013)

His face and that EDIT thread made me laugh a little. 



PikaCheeka said:


> And how Madara is the only person who even notices that anyone is coming?
> 
> It's going to be glorious.



Not really confirmed, but it's a interesting question though. Not to forgot about Kabuto said behind his prime, so he could have added something extra for Madara, even though his argument: "Don't misunderstand. This power wasn't created by you". Maybe they yet have to reveal about it.

Kabuto could for example have further boosted the Senju DNA and/or something else more. Not to mention about his young look.


----------



## smh (Apr 26, 2013)

The only interesting thing about the chapter.


----------

